# Butt Bros BBQ Runner Up Best Ribs In Winston-Salem



## solaryellow (Jul 8, 2012)

I was shocked to find out that in less than 9 months and a handful of events we were runner up in the best ribs category for all of Winston-Salem. Hopefully we will dominate several categories in 2013. :biggrin:

http://www.smittysnotes.com/BestofWinstonSalem2012.aspx


----------



## papagrizz (Jul 8, 2012)

solaryellow said:


> I was shocked to find out that in less than 9 months and a handful of events we were runner up in the best ribs category for all of Winston-Salem. Hopefully we will dominate several categories in 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out Standing Bro!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 8, 2012)

Congrats Joel


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## dewetha (Jul 8, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## davidhef88 (Jul 8, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 8, 2012)

Not bad for a rookie. Congrats Joel.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thats awesome Joel.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome Joel...CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## boykjo (Jul 9, 2012)

Why aint you first...................!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 9, 2012)

That is an awesome accomplishment considering the Restaurants practice making Ribs daily...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow! Very cool!
Keep up the good work! :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 9, 2012)

Great Job Joel!

TJ


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks all! I am looking forward to how this plays out next year. :biggrin:


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 9, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Why aint you first...................!    :rotflmao:



Give it some time. :biggrin:


----------



## alelover (Jul 9, 2012)

That's awesome Joel. You do make some mighty tasty ribs. You didn't get mentioned in the health food category though.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 9, 2012)

alelover said:


> That's awesome Joel. You do make some mighty tasty ribs. You didn't get mentioned in the health food category though. :rotflmao:



Pork shotz apparently do not count for some reason. :biggrin:

I did play with black beans all weekend and have something good to show for it. Gonna try adding some smoke to them using the AMNTS with some mesquite in the mini RF.


----------



## wjordan52 (Jul 9, 2012)

Congratulations Joel! But really... I'm not surprised.


----------



## bruno994 (Jul 9, 2012)

Congrats and nice website.  Looking good.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very Cool Congrats Joel and friends


----------



## boykjo (Jul 9, 2012)

solaryellow said:


> Give it some time.


politics suck.........


----------



## gotarace (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome Joel...Your effort and hard work are paying off!!! Glad to see you getting the recognition you deserve!!


----------



## rabbithutch (Jul 11, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 11, 2012)

Joel. congrats.....   Quite an honor for not having you business in a shopping mall......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





......   Now the word should get out and LOOK-OUT.....   Dave


----------



## driedstick (Jul 11, 2012)

great job I know next yr you will probably be 1st congrats!!!!!


----------



## boykjo (Jul 11, 2012)

Your ribs may be good but they will always be second best to mine.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey Joe...  Isn't 2nd the 1st loser ?..  LOL...   just fun'n on ya Joel... "YOU DA MAN"


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats Joel!  Well deserved.

P.S.  Has there been any updates on the trailer?  I miss reading about the build.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks guys! And even the two clowns who chimed in. :biggrin:

Glad you asked Mike. We are working on the sinks right now. With the heat being what it has been of late, we decided to take the rest of the summer off and not accept anymore gigs. Our next one is September 15th which is the Apple Festival at Bethabara Park in Winston-Salem. Last year they had record attendance and the food vendors sold out in a few hours. In order for the health dept to issue us our temporary permit we need to have a handwashing and utensil washing sink in place. So we are back to working on the trailer again. Expect some pics in the next few weeks.


----------



## boykjo (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## solaryellow (Jul 14, 2012)

boykjo said:


>



The only thing missing is some sausage links in the right hand Joe. :biggrin:


----------



## boykjo (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## zjaybird (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrats Joel,   I guess you are not just a pretty face anymore.  HA


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrats to you.


----------

